# Did you read about that guy who found a Legnano at the dump?



## jackomeano (Mar 10, 2012)

Well everyone it happened to me too! But, I wasnt at the dump. It was in the streets close to my place in Roma .
The story gos my wife way away at work for a few days and I just dropped the kids off at the Nonnis casa (grandparents home) for lunch and I was to lazy to make anything for myself, so what does a American in Roma do?  Mcdonalds for lunch, its just 2 blocks away...
On the way this was in the street not to far from a large dumpster was this bicycle laying in the road, I think someone else looked at it and didnt bite.
After asking a few neighbor about  (Nothing) so I carried it home.
 Then of to the train station to get the wife. She went looking for her beloved dogs in the yard and saw the bicycle and as most of yozsguys out there have heard before, What How much for that stupid thing ( you know you can only ride one at a time!)    you stole it< I have to check the account she said!

  Now that its oiled and ready for service, complete new paint or just clean up the rust?  Its a model 36 late 40 to 1950 3 speed, 28 inch wheel ,simplex derailleur shifter , Universal brakes, alum. fenders and rims.


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 10, 2012)

love the headbadge


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 10, 2012)

what are you doing in italy?


----------



## jackomeano (Mar 12, 2012)

*Just living and learning.*

Today I took apart the bicycle and found out that the grips are made from buffalo horns cool, just cannt get the screw out that holds them on! and I cannt get the pedales or the crank cotters out. 
 I will send a new picture in a day or so....

 About me and my family here in Italy, well after I got married in 2004 ( my wife is Italian ) Tried to get nationiazion for her but with the new Patriot act It would have takein us 4 year without leaving the states and with her Family in Italy that wasnt going to happen, but they are getting in to there 80s so Maybe we will be back soon. Dont get me wrong thou I love the bread,food, cheese, wine, history and sea. Besides Im getting to see europe.  Bicycles are killer too


----------



## jackomeano (Apr 20, 2012)

I have repainted and re chromed all the parts, now Im looking for spokes thats 308mm at 1.8mm stainless steel. I cannt beleive how light this bicycle is! To think that around the same time as my Schwinn and half the weight. Im still looking for stickers or a sticker guy from Aust. to give me the word or new ones.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 20, 2012)

that thing is looking pretty sharp. Im growing fond of those prewar European lightweights.


----------



## jackomeano (May 1, 2012)

Im still waiting on a sticker set of the UK. A set of Alum. rods for the fenders . 
But the thing I really need is a set of rivets for the head badge.  Lights work and the derailluer works.
 So after I get the stickers on and the pinstrips done I will clear and ride.


----------



## jackomeano (May 13, 2012)

*Legnano model 36  1942-45*







 Hello everyone,
 Im still waiting for fender stays and sticker.


----------



## johnny78 (May 19, 2012)

Who found a Legando at the dump? Let me know his name.


----------



## jackomeano (May 19, 2012)

*My( ten speeds) web site*

The guy who have a web site called MY Ten speeds check it out he sell parts and bicycles. Good site.


----------

